# Decisions, Decisions !



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been doing my research on this forum and also on the internet about all types piranha, tanks, filters, food, and all the other stuff that goes with it. My sanity is out the window when it comes to deciding on a extremely good filter, size of tank, and type of P.

I love the serras, but I hate the fact of buying a huge tank to simply house 1 fish in, on the other hand I do like the aggressive nature. I haver been reading alot about pirayas and caribe and am slowly getting interested in masking a decision towards those kind of fish, I can mix them, and have more than 1 in my tank.

I want to get at least a 75-100 gallon tank. I have read alot about eheim filters..are these the best?? Some here look as if they prefer cannister filters, while I have also read that bio wheels like the marineland penguins are excellent for tank, what do you all suggest? What has experience taught you that works the most? Is a 75-100 gallon tank enough for 5 or so pygos? When it comes to cycling the tank, I spoke with one of the sponsors on this site and they told me they sell the actual bacterial media they use right on the spot, where i can introduce it into my system for a speedy and instant cycle of my tank.

So many decisions. Also, does a tank of about 100 gallons need support under the floor?, i live in a new condo, so i assume that steel beams are all over this place, but I just wanted to check.

I am also wondering, what the entire startup cost would be...scary !!

Sorry for all the questions, I am just trying to cover all the bases before I make my final decision. I am planning on getting the tank about late October or November.

Thanks !!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

in the words of george carlin, "interests are free, hobbies cost money."

i keep my larger tanks in the basement on concrete, and i use shrimp for cycling, so hopefully some others members can helps you with those questions.

if you want five pygo's, i would rec. getting at least 100 gallon tank. look for a good set up on craigslist. i look for set-ups that were bought new, or used by hobbyist, that are being sold on classified ad's for a fraction of the original cost. aquariums are like cars, if you buy quality used, imo, you'll save yourself a lot of $ in the long run.

pygo's tend to put out quite a bio-load so you'll need a canister filter for biological filtration. eheim 2217 is a good canister that isn't very expensive ($140 on ebay). i personally use mainly eheim canister filters. they are simple and efficient. the fluval fx5 is a very powerful canister filter which is a cheaper alternative (you can find them for around $200-$225, on ebay) to the eheim 2260 or 2262 (which are $375-$500). other notable canister filters than are inexpensive and run well are the rena xp3 and xp4. on top of the canister filter you'll also want a HOB filter for mechanical filtration- the only brand of HOB i use are Aquaclear 110. many members vouch for their in-class superiority. ultimately these are all your choices, ill leave a link here to the product review section:

http://www.piranha-f...product-review/

100 gal + set up, with fish, filters, plants, decor, adequate substrate- you can easily spend $500 or more.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Macs/spilos! More than one plus they're very aggressive, n not shy at all.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in a condo with a 90g, 144g, + 175g, no worries, concrete and steel, one major plus of a condo. Started up grading to Eheim in the late 90's and swear by them, classic series, 2250,2260+2262, work horses, and a 2028 proII to help out on my over stocked 175g.
Just got back into Ps, a 9" rhom/90g, 10" piaraya/144g, had red bellys around 20 yrs.ago. Like you I love serras and am thinking of going totally piranha by changing my 175g with a monster rhom 12-14" or pygo shoul, 1 of ea. piraya, caribe, tern, and red belly. 'Decisions,Decisions' sleep has been a lot of tossing and turning lately. If your just going to have one tank go with the biggest your budget permits, and a shoul is the way to go, imo.
Good luck with your decision, although I don't know if this site makes easier or harder,(j/k). Love PFury, can't stay away. Here comes the wife, got to go.


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

impalass said:


> I live in a condo with a 90g, 144g, + 175g, no worries, concrete and steel, one major plus of a condo. Started up grading to Eheim in the late 90's and swear by them, classic series, 2250,2260+2262, work horses, and a 2028 proII to help out on my over stocked 175g.
> Just got back into Ps, a 9" rhom/90g, 10" piaraya/144g, had red bellys around 20 yrs.ago. Like you I love serras and am thinking of going totally piranha by changing my 175g with a monster rhom 12-14" or pygo shoul, 1 of ea. piraya, caribe, tern, and red belly. 'Decisions,Decisions' sleep has been a lot of tossing and turning lately. If your just going to have one tank go with the biggest your budget permits, and a shoul is the way to go, imo.
> Good luck with your decision, although I don't know if this site makes easier or harder,(j/k). Love PFury, can't stay away. Here comes the wife, got to go.


So i assume the eheim does the chemical / bio filtration and need another filter for mechanical?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Macs/spilos! More than one plus they're very aggressive, n not shy at all.


Solo or a shoal? I wouldn't recommend a person new to the hobby to shoal a group of macs.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Larry Dallas said:


> Macs/spilos! More than one plus they're very aggressive, n not shy at all.


Solo or a shoal? I wouldn't recommend a person new to the hobby to shoal a group of macs.
[/quote]


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

if you want 5 piraya/cariba you will eventually have to upgrade (2-3 yrs)

in a 100g with that amount of fish I would overfilter hardcore; a 2262 and a Emperor 400 with extra biomedia

in a 100g I would do a solo rhom like 10"+

and you dont need chemical media all the time, although I recently found out that it's good one every few months to get rid of water impurities
GL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I disagree macs be better fish for beginner than rbp.macs won't be hard to feed, eat everything n anywhere, won't shy away.most noobs get bored with rbp & either sell them for more aggressive piranha, get other kind of fish, or leave the hobby. They need a more aggressive piranha to keep them interested.he could just as easily end up with one rbp w/ one eye as he could macs. Lower temps, a variety of good food, nice ft print on tank, n almost or bare tank he be fine. Plus they're damn near as cheap as rbp! $70 for 10macs!&thats with delivery to your door! Idk probably my twisted logic.but I still say bunch of macs over rbp.


----------



## Semper Fi (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmmmmm, this is definitely something to think about. The macs and spilos do look nice, and as they can be kept in numbers I might like that. I would get a 100 gallon tank. That should be good for about 4 or so,



wisco_pygo said:


> in the words of george carlin, "interests are free, hobbies cost money."
> 
> i keep my larger tanks in the basement on concrete, and i use shrimp for cycling, so hopefully some others members can helps you with those questions.
> 
> ...


Great info,,,just what I was looking for. Thanks to all of you who responded !


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Semper Fi said:


> I live in a condo with a 90g, 144g, + 175g, no worries, concrete and steel, one major plus of a condo. Started up grading to Eheim in the late 90's and swear by them, classic series, 2250,2260+2262, work horses, and a 2028 proII to help out on my over stocked 175g.
> Just got back into Ps, a 9" rhom/90g, 10" piaraya/144g, had red bellys around 20 yrs.ago. Like you I love serras and am thinking of going totally piranha by changing my 175g with a monster rhom 12-14" or pygo shoul, 1 of ea. piraya, caribe, tern, and red belly. 'Decisions,Decisions' sleep has been a lot of tossing and turning lately. If your just going to have one tank go with the biggest your budget permits, and a shoul is the way to go, imo.
> Good luck with your decision, although I don't know if this site makes easier or harder,(j/k). Love PFury, can't stay away. Here comes the wife, got to go.


So i assume the eheim does the chemical / bio filtration and need another filter for mechanical?
[/quote]

In my case I have the 2028 set up the same as the 2262, ceramic rings, subtrate pro, with efi syn in between (nylon mesh type media) topped off with filter floss on top.
If I was'nt selling off the royal plecs I would change the 2028 to a more mechanical function.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

remember if its macs or reds to buy more than you plan to have there most likely will be loss.double i would think would be good if you want 4 get 8 if they happen to live sell the extra ones.call me crazy but i have 2 ac110s on my 125 gallon and they clean the tank just fine.have 10 rb in there.good luck alot to think about
fred


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Filters are filters. I know mine are not top of the line and they do enough for me. Peguin 350 and emperror 400. If you get the 100gal Id say its good for 5-6... 75 4-5... If you are interested in cariba at small size get them now or they will be gone. Good luck my friend.

Also, Be smart craigslist... Buying new is just a waste of your hard earned money. They all hold water and they do the same thing. Craigslist 100gal, Id say no more than 150 with stand. Good luck


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> *Filters are filters*. I know mine are not top of the line and they do enough for me. Peguin 350 and emperror 400. If you get the 100gal Id say its good for 5-6... 75 4-5... If you are interested in cariba at small size get them now or they will be gone. Good luck my friend.
> 
> Also, Be smart craigslist... Buying new is just a waste of your hard earned money. They all hold water and they do the same thing. Craigslist 100gal, Id say no more than 150 with stand. Good luck


when you buy your first eheim, get back to me on that statement.

your filters will not do the job once those cariba are 4-5", those emperor's won't be able to get rid of the bio-load.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> Filters are filters.


 You may need to do a little more "Research". Filters are one of if not the most important part of the equation. Improper filtration will leave you chasing your tail trying to get proper water quality.


----------

